# New 7002



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

*******Edited for size reasons!!!!!







*********

Pictures below...

Jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My wide screen isn`t wide enough


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

way too big sorry try these


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

ONE LAST GO !!!


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

i think were getting there sorry for the computer illiteracy im learning (slowly)and thanks to pg tips for the pointers


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Well done - nice watch


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Well done - nice watchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers just strap choice now !!!









p.s.just noticed the lume on the hands is much brighter than on the numerals is this common or have the hands been relumed i wonder ?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

monstermash said:


> psychlist said:
> 
> 
> > Well done - nice watchÂ
> ...


Two piece Rhino or try Roy's 22mm carbon strap - I think I may give the latter a go on one of mine.

The hands on my 7002 are the same and I assume they have been replaced. I think it is common to find Seiko divers with replacement hands - I don't know a lot about them, but notice many seem to get rust marks on the hands eventually. They are generally considered as tool watches so people simply replace them, bezels or dials as needed with aftermarket Seiko stuff.

If it was a c321 Omega Speedmaster I would mind, as it is a Seiko I don't


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The Seiko 7002 divers were notorious for have a very weak lume compound applied which didn't last very long....

Mike


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the info i,ve just ordered a strap from roy ill post a pic when i fit it


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

monstermash said:


> thanks for the info i,ve just ordered a strap from roy ill post a pic when i fit it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there's a carbon 22mm strap on its way to me from Roy as well so we can compare notes in due course,


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

psychlist said:


> monstermash said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the info i,ve just ordered a strap from roy ill post a pic when i fit itÂ
> ...


i may regret it but i've gone for something else







and even more scarily my better half is showing serious interest in the result







i probably should have gone for the cf







as i may not get to wear it ,ill have to chuck a jubilee bracelet on ,this should deter her


----------

